# Gerücht / Psy  in  MapleStory ???



## Bobthree (19. August 2013)

*Gerücht / Psy  in  MapleStory ???*

Hallo zusammen,


Stimmt es, das Psy in MapleStory auftauchen soll ? Wäre mal echt was Neues !!!! Hat jemand schon irgendwelche Infos dazu ?



MFG
Bobby


----------

